# RIP Salem



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, here's the story. I adopted Salem and Seattle on February 17, at a humane society near me, and they were about a year old. I brought them home, and she and Seattle were as fun as ever. About a month ago, I got home from a week being gone, with a petsitter taking care of my pets, she was mouthbreathing. I brought her to the vet, and they gave her 3 kinds of meds. I gave them to her everyday, and she strongly took them everyday. She was a rollercoaster, getting better, then worse. She took the meds for four weeks, up until her death. She died in my arms, with a grape. RIP Salem


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

awww im sorry hopefully Jojo will have a healthy litter if she is pregnant and seattle can have a new playmate. i am sorry to hear about your loss. im just starting with my rats. only had mine for 3 months now. i cant stand the thought of feeder rats so i havent had to go through a loss yet. good luck and best wishes


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Ya, hopefully something will work out


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

;D. your welcome. ill keep posting pics on photobucket especially if i do get babies


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yup!!!!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. At least you did all you can to make her better and that is all your little Salem could ever ask for. May she rest in peace <3


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You're very welcome :]


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Its hard to lose them. Especially ones you've raised since infancy. I wish you the best.
I live in Salem Ore. and I think the damp weather is a factor.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)




----------

